
Ask HN: Have you moved beyond Java 8 in production? - indian2018
Have you moved to Java 9 , 10 or 11 in production ? Yes &#x2F; No ?  How big is your source code ? Is it a legacy code ? Does it have automated tests ? How much time did it take for this activity ?
======
z3
No. Still stuck to Java 8. We still didn't decide what to do. Probably move
straight to Java 11

------
sambit_kabi
Not yet. We have to check the stability of the build with Java 11.

